# Auto World rigs and 4 gears.



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello, 
IN STOCK NOW!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok, guys. mark your calendars .....
90 days, starrrrrting....nnnnnnow! 


Dats good news. Tjet!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

TJR, how much for the 4-gears? Ive kinda got my eye on the flat black '56 ford and the orange Baja Bandito.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> TJR, how much for the 4-gears? Ive kinda got my eye on the flat black '56 ford and the orange Baja Bandito.



Posted nice and big in the swap & sell.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

joez870 said:


> Ok, guys. mark your calendars .....
> 90 days, starrrrrting....nnnnnnow!
> 
> 
> Dats good news. Tjet!


Now Thats Funny! LOL!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

D'oh! thanks, Joez. didnt even think of that.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Here is hoping*

I for one am hoping that the quality exceeds all expectations..............


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ive had good luck with the XT's so far and Ive bought plenty of them. I think these will turn out pretty good. Theyre just copying an existing design.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Snip!*



grungerockjeepe said:


> *SNIP* Theyre just copying an existing design.


:lol:

Yes, they are, arn't they...:freak:

(If I can't say anything nice, I shouldn't say anything at all...)


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Well heres the scoop boxes are on their way vis UPS, just tracked them due here on Monday 4-13-09 so either it is full of bricks or the cars are comming out finally!

What a bunch of wise guys you know what I meant LOL!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

You got a time machine er somten? Or is that April 13?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe its a re-release of the BTTF Delorean.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

T-Jet Racer said:


> Well heres the scoop boxes are on their way vis UPS, just tracked them due here on Monday 3-13-09 so either it is full of bricks or the cars are comming out finally!


 
Well I 've heard the matra "When it absolutely has to be there overnight", but a shipper that gets it there 30 days earlier than it was shipped, what can I say? Wow! That sure will help AW and their 90 day delivery issue. 

Hey, if this is the case, why don't we have them already?  

LOL :devil: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*BEHOLD WHAT BROWN CAN DO FOR YOU!!!!! * :lol::jest::hat::freak::tongue:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

In Stock Now!!!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Please post pics of the ones you have...


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

rodstrguy said:


> Please post pics of the ones you have...


HAVE ALL IN STOCK, PICTURES AVAIL ON MY EBAY ACCOUNT 
HI-PERFORMANCESLOTS THANKS


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Chris,

Got my rigs and Mopars. The rigs are awesome guys, especially the red and blue cabs and the chrome tanker. Can't wait to do some laps with the kids and the TM. Four lanes, four rigs, forty laps yee hah.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...and so it begins.....


Sorry, my link was goofy. 200330059095

These are WL 4Gear AW cars. full set of 6.
at 227.00 with minutes to go.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Well there's always this:*



joez870 said:


> ...and so it begins.....
> 
> 
> Sorry, my link was goofy. 200330059095
> ...



6 months from now you will be able to get all 6 for $100.00 :tongue:

that's when I'll pick them up.:wave:

Pickeringtondad


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

For white tires and rims???


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Gear Head said:


> For white tires and rims???



AND white chassis.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I would have loved to see a white bus, white vw and white pick up.


----------

